# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Mosquitoes Treasure Beach

## mjc12771

If you are traveling to TB bring bug spray. The mosquitoes are really bad. This is supposed to be dry season but has rained some everyday over the last 8 days and this has caused a massive amount them. CDC recommendations are a spray with at least 20% deet. We only brought 1 bottle and now are on our 3rd between 4 adults. Very expensive here to buy and the most deet we found was 15%. Has been an awesome trip aside from the mosquitoes.

----------


## hey_mon

> If you are traveling to TB bring bug spray. The mosquitoes are really bad. This is supposed to be dry season but has rained some everyday over the last 8 days and this has caused a massive amount them. CDC recommendations are a spray with at least 20% deet. We only brought 1 bottle and now are on our 3rd between 4 adults. Very expensive here to buy and the most deet we found was 15%. Has been an awesome trip aside from the mosquitoes.


Thanks mjc12771, we are on the countdown and will stock up.  How are you liking Villa Optima?  Is Trudy cooking up a storm for you guys?

----------


## mjc12771

> Thanks mjc12771, we are on the countdown and will stock up.  How are you liking Villa Optima?  Is Trudy cooking up a storm for you guys?


Trudy is no longer her but Shanique is amazing. We love it. Tia got us some beach chairs which are awesome to sit on Old Wharf beach. I’m just not a towel on the beach girl. I like a chair to put on the waters edge so my feet are splashed with water when waves come in. Make sure you ask about them when you come.

----------


## hey_mon

Nice, we are in Billy Bay at Villa de la Sable our first week and then moving to Lyric Villa for our second week.  18 sleeps and counting!!!

----------


## mjc12771

Hey_mon I thought you were staying at Villa Optima. I must have you confused with someone else.

----------


## hey_mon

> Hey_mon I thought you were staying at Villa Optima. I must have you confused with someone else.


We stayed there last year.  It was a lovely vacation.  Hope you walked all the way down to the lobster pot!!!

----------


## Rumghoul

Is the lobster pot the restaurant at Great Bay?  We may ride our bikes there for lunch one day.

----------


## Rumghoul

mjs12711 - Thanks for the word on the mosquitoes - I always bring deep woods off - may throw in an extra bottle just in case.

----------


## hey_mon

> Is the lobster pot the restaurant at Great Bay?  We may ride our bikes there for lunch one day.


Yes, it is and it is a great place to have a bite.  We walked from Villa Optima last year......long walk, we really worked up an appetite.

----------

